# Getting the Blower for Xmas



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

I have ordered and scheduled my Xmas speed present. I will be having the below fully installed and tuned Jan. 13th. It seems so far away.

Polished Magnuson Supercharger
Lingefelter Cam
New Springs
Titanium retainers
HV Oil Pump
Spec Stage III plus clutch
Banshee Gauge Pod
Autometer Boost and Fuel Pressure Gauges

Already have:
160' thermostat
SLP LT headers
High Flow Cats
LPE CIA
Mickey Thompson ET Streets

I'm guessing it should be 500-525 RWHP

I'll let everyone know once it's Dyno tuned.
arty: arty: arty:


----------



## GTOFiend420 (Dec 17, 2005)

*what???*

ok, the first post i put on here sounded way too harsh to you, I didnt mean to put you down at all. You're getting some excellent mods for Christmas. Your dyno sheet is going to be just incredbile. What kind of springs have you decided on. Have you considered some additional suspension upgrades to help put that 550rwhp to the road? I think you'll be very dissapointed with your goats drivability without a few other suspension mods, but this is only my amateur opinion. Im also curious to how much that will cost you, installation and all? Sorry for all the questions, but its the only way to learn I hear. Look foward to seeings some great pictures and a very impressive dyno sheet


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

oh come [email protected]# there is nothing wrong here! i'm jeaous i admit, but if i could do it i would also.. kudos to ya buddy and i look forward to that dyno sheet :cheers arty:


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Very nice! I hope santa brings me the same thing (I'm not holding my breath though).
Every time I see the words "new supercharger", I feel that I must give my standard warning:
Be SURE that you get it tuned properly, by someone who knows what they're doing. Well, if you don't want to be replacing engines constantly. Tuning is kind of an afterthought for many naturally aspirated cars, but it's one of the single most important things that blown car owners need to keep in mind. 
After tuning, the most important thing is to have fun and enjoy it!


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Mine's going in after the first of the year........just want to see and talk to some '05 owners with the Maggie.

JET


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

GTOFiend420 said:


> ok, the first post i put on here sounded way too harsh to you, I didnt mean to put you down at all. You're getting some excellent mods for Christmas. Your dyno sheet is going to be just incredbile. What kind of springs have you decided on. Have you considered some additional suspension upgrades to help put that 550rwhp to the road? I think you'll be very dissapointed with your goats drivability without a few other suspension mods, but this is only my amateur opinion. Im also curious to how much that will cost you, installation and all? Sorry for all the questions, but its the only way to learn I hear. Look foward to seeings some great pictures and a very impressive dyno sheet


This is a good point.....making power and getting it to the ground are 2 different issues. The Goat is notorious for suspension inadequacies. Beefing up in those areas will allow for some incredible et's.  Also the drive train may be something to look into also, (driveshaft and drive axles). Let us know how ya make out and post some pics after the install. We would all like to see 'em...!!


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

That's a pretty awesome set-up. The guys are right, though, the suspension needs some work. Do a search and see how others have beefed their systems up. Groucho recently put up an excellent post to improve the handling of his car -- it's a great read. Check it out. That said, I'm not sure that his mods may be the best way to get big power to the ground. What I do know is that my '04 with 350hp will go into wheel hop under the right circumstances. Can't imagine what a 500+hp car would be like. Glad to see you're beefing up the clutch...


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

The 05's suspension is significantly better than the 04. I can still get a bit of wheel hop in my 05, occasionally, but I have to be on some pretty poor pavement, or something else freaky has to happen. Usually, it's as solid as a rock.
However, anytime you add extra horsepower (especially when you add as much as a supercharger gives you), it's ALWAYS a good idea to upgrade suspension and braking...if for no other reason, just for the additional safety. You're going to be able to hit insane speeds, and you're going to get the VERY quickly. You need to be able to handle anything that might enter your path by either steering around it or braking to keep from hitting it. The GTO's brakes are pretty good, but there's always room for improvement.
Good Luck with the supercharger, you're gonna LOVE it.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Just did a search through my collision estimating system and the "04-'06 rear suspension is identical. No changes according to my program.


----------



## 2005Goat (Mar 21, 2005)

yeah the suspension is the same for both years.


----------



## rrathea (Dec 1, 2005)

I am also taking the supercharger route. My car leaves in two weeks for a visit to Lingenfelter. List includes Supercharger, Air Intake, Clutch, Corsa Cat Back System, Hotchkis Front & Rear Sway Bars, & moving the battery to the trunk (glorified glovebox anyway) to help the weight balance. Can't wait to play!!


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Something changed between 2004 and 2005 to help eliminate wheel hope. I don't remember if it was a suspension, or an axle change, but SOMETHING changed. Man, leave it to me to FORGET something that I really NEED to know and remember everything I don't. hehe

rrathea, good luck with your supercharger too. Which kind are you going with...positive displacement or centrifugal?


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

I haven't had any wheel hop since I started using the MT ET streets. I will eventually beef up the drive train with the BMR system. I have to wait until the end of Jan. now because they don't have a polished blower yet. I will have the first one for the 05. I will be getting an excellent tune done by Mike Norris at Next Level Performance so it will be safe and fast.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2005)

baron_iv said:


> Something changed between 2004 and 2005 to help eliminate wheel hope. I don't remember if it was a suspension, or an axle change, but SOMETHING changed. Man, leave it to me to FORGET something that I really NEED to know and remember everything I don't. hehe
> 
> rrathea, good luck with your supercharger too. Which kind are you going with...positive displacement or centrifugal?


What changed was the bushings they used in the subframe assembly. the 04 had a softer rubber bushing, the 05 got a tougher rubber one, but if you want to help eliminate a good 95% then go to polyurethane.


----------



## rrathea (Dec 1, 2005)

Magnuson "Magnacharger" intercooled supercharger - Positive Displacement


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

goodie, cant wait to see how you like it !!!


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

You're not gonna like it, you're gonna LOVE IT!
Be sure to upload a lot of videos, to show the centrifugal guys what they're missing.


----------



## rrathea (Dec 1, 2005)

With the supercharger and Air Intake supposedly good for 560HP and 500ft/lb. With the Cat Back system and minor tweaking hoping to see 580-600HP. One word - Sweeeet arty:

http://www.lingenfelter.com/c6magdyno.htm


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

*NOTE - THESE ARE ENGINE DYNO PULLS, NOT CHASSIS DYNO*

stock dyno pull - 410hp, 410tq:










After install dyno pull - 505hp, 520tq:










I am guessing when you say you want 600hp, your talking at the motor?


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

You see that torque curve...and how it's damn near a straight line? That's the BEST part of having a positive displacement supercharger. You get power from 2000-2500 on up to redline. You just can't get that with a centrifugal. Lots of tire-smoking, snap your neck back, can't reach the $50 on the dash, female orgasm-inducing, TORQUE!!! GRRRRR!


----------



## rrathea (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea - With drivetrain loss should be 490ish at the back (I hope). More than enough to deal with various kiddies and thier loud exhaust that think thier car is bad.  

Lingenfelter will be providing a before and after Dyno sheet on the car.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

if its not, NOS is a close friend of GTODEALER! lol


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> *NOTE - THESE ARE ENGINE DYNO PULLS, NOT CHASSIS DYNO*
> 
> stock dyno pull - 410hp, 410tq:
> 
> ...


Correct me if I'm wrong but that's only 430 rwhp and around 455 rwtq.... that's a lot of money to spend for that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

exactly!


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

95 Horsepower over stock seems about right for just the supercharger. In fact, that's almost right-on for a stock 6-pound boosted engine. Now...for a car with headers, cam, heads, etc...that's a bit low. Tuning could gain an additional 20-40 horsepower if it's a good tuner. If you slip in more timing, you get more horsepower. So as long as you keep away from detonation, you're good to go.
The thing about a positive displacement horsepower is that it makes the power "under the curve" so to say. 505 may not SOUND like a big difference, but it will feel like night and day because of the way the power is made. A PD S/C isn't a dyno queen, but I assure you that you get tons of horsepower.


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

According to the tuner. The Blower and the Cam R&D by Lingenfelter to work with the Maggie should produce around 125 to 140 RWHP or more after the tune with the other mods I already have on. :willy:


----------

